# Ordering transfers, what colors do i pick.. SO CONFUSED



## sawanbiang (Oct 1, 2014)

So i have a custom artwork with like 3 colors. Its a picture of a surf board the board itself is white, the stripes are blue and orange. 

NOW, my question is that.. When i choose the colors on this custom plastisol transfer website. How do they know like what color goes where..? Im so confused like, say i choose 2 colors.. How do they decide on where to color my custom artwork.. 

Can someone please explain this to me. Im extremely new as you can see and i just need to order these transfer sheets.

Thanks!!


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

I assume you are sending a copy of the image. Why wouldn't they follow the layout you are providing?


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Either they have templates you pick and put the colors were you want them or you design your artwork and then upload it to them as a vector (coreldraw/ai/gimp). Also most times you also have to pick from their color pallet of ink colors.


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

What I do is use illustrator and just put the right colors in the artwork and make sure I name the layer by color. So I'll use PMS123C if they have that color stock and it's the closest to the color I want for athletic gold. Or whatever color they have in stock. That way there isn't any question about what is what. You could also just send a .jpg along with it and say which color you want. They will know that the blue pms color goes with the blue and the orange pms color goes with the orange.


----------



## sawanbiang (Oct 1, 2014)

Thank u so much! On my artwork does it have to be on a transparent background? or no? Will the the transfer company actually make the background of my art white colored if I say I want white..? Does this make sense lol.


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

Doesn't have to be transparent. However, if I have white in my design, I will put another color box at the very bottom and lock it and label it "DO NOT PRINT FOR REFERENCE ONLY". Depending on who you use, they'll know exactly what you are looking for when you state the colors you want, etc...


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Some transfer companies will email a palette of their ink colors that you can use in your software.


----------

